
Larry Hench left the World a better place than he found it - auferstehung
http://ceramics.org/ceramic-tech-today/larry-hench-inventor-of-bioglass-and-childrens-author-dies-at-age-77
======
auferstehung
For all you wanna be world changing entrepreneurs, if you are not doing it
him, you are doing it wrong.

